# Canon/Sony/Nikon Shoot-out



## cgw (Oct 29, 2015)

Dumb fun if you need a laugh:


----------



## Achaicus (Oct 29, 2015)

The turtle has to go home haha I had to stop the video at that point before I could continue.


----------

